# Betta funny caption contest!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Simply put a Funny Caption on a photo of your betta fish if you don't have photo editing software installed on your computer you can use an online meme creator like this one https://imgflip.com/memegenerator This is mostly just for fun to see what you can come up with but to make it a proper contest I will draw a picture for the winner contest end's when I post a message saying it's over. Have Fun! This contest is in no way supported/affiliated with bettafish.com. Permission for this contest was given by RussellTheShihTzu


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That was fun!
Here's mine, I actually ended up making two! XD


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

She does this EVERY time I'm about to feed her but am just taking a minute to watch her swim XD

EDIT:
Attached the pic but can't see it... hopefully this link works
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3F8QhtW82hvUXpsRVVGZE81cEU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

*Staring Neroin (she/her)*

when you want to photograph your fish.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thanks for your entries so far  I had to turn my adblock off to see the Attached Thumbnails for some reason.*
*I would like to get this contest to at least 20 entries*
*so keep the entries coming!!*:smile2:


----------

